# Suche kostenlosen Online Music Stream mit 256 kbts



## ancrion (24. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Internet Radio wie jango.com etc, das mit *256 kbt/s* streamt.
Muss nicht wie Spotify sein, Playlisten wie bei 8Tracks oder zufällige Lieder nach meinem Geschmack reichen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. August 2015)

Home  bis zu 320er Bitraten
Ist zwar kein Radio aber dennoch qualitativ hochwertig: soundcloud.com
[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/vv5204/chris-jones-long-after-youre[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## ancrion (25. August 2015)

soundcloud hat nur 192 kbts oder?


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. August 2015)

ja, 192Khz 24bit. Qualitativ überragend. Verlustleistungen bei Aufzeichnungen sind nicht wahrnehmbar nur messbar. Zudem besteht auf soundcloud.com auch die Möglichkeit einige Track so herunter zu laden, kostenlos und legal. Man kann sich dort auch einfach ein kostenloses Konto erstellen und eine Playlist erstellen...

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/chrislake/calvin-harris-disciples-how-deep-is-your-love-chris-lake-remix[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## ancrion (25. August 2015)

mit peggo.co kann ich eh alles runterladen von soundcloud

192 kbts sind doch schlecht oder


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. August 2015)

Also 48Khz 16bit ist CD Qualität, also schon völlig ausreichend. Alles darüber wirkt sich positiv bei Tonaufnahmen aus weil diese dann nahezu verlustfrei sind.


----------



## ancrion (29. August 2015)

ich hab mal einen gefragt und der sagt er hört mit seinen studio kopfhörern den unterschied zwischen youtube (256 kbts) und soundcloud (192 kbts) richtig. 
also labert der nur mist oder und die qualität von soundlocud ist gut?


----------



## Laudian (29. August 2015)

ancrion schrieb:


> ich hab mal einen gefragt und der sagt er hört mit seinen studio kopfhörern den unterschied zwischen youtube (256 kbts) und soundcloud (192 kbts) richtig.




Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, kommt aber immer ganz auf die Musik an, die gehört wird.
Bei klassischer Musik bzw. allgemein bei Musik mit sehr vielen Instrumenten gleichzeitig führt eine Verringerung der Datenrate schnell zu einem anderen Klangbild, bei moderner Musik mit üblicherweise wenigen Instrumenten muss man da schon richtig gut trainierte Ohren und verdammt gute Kopfhörer haben, ich behaupte mal dass weniger als 1% der Menschen das in einem Doppelblindtest heraushören könnten.


----------



## Abductee (29. August 2015)

Ich bin mit StreamWriter sehr zufrieden.
https://streamwriter.org/de/

Verwend ich aber hauptsächlich für den Download.
Gewünschte Bitrate einstellen, Liedtext eingeben und die div. Radiostationen werden durchforstet wer das Lied gerade spielt.


----------



## ancrion (29. August 2015)

Bei Radios hat man doch das Problem, dass nie die ganzen Lieder aufgenommen werden oder?


----------

